# S2 machine 'sleeper' hack removal



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I have a series 2 machine, lots of stuff on it from 2004 or so.

I want to get the stuff off of it and WIPE IT OUT AND PUT STD SOFTWARE BACK ON IT.

It was sleeper'ed back then, so I cannot just get it to update, i was told a system update will kill it, so I think back then, I did something to stop the system updates. They downloaded but never applied.

Anyway the machine is running 4.01 i think,it has been a long time.

I also have a copy of InstantCake for S2 machines. Can I just put that on a new drive and put it in the tivo? Then a few calls will upgrade the sw to the latest,.... true?

And if so, how do I get my 200+ hours of video off the machine first? I used to use some kind of special ftp (tclftp?) I think for tivo, and moved them one by one.

I have a TivoHD upgraded to a 1TB disk, so it would be awesome to ftp the old shows off the series 2 INTO the 'Tivo recordings' folder on my tivo desktop PC. Then I could watch them on the TivoHD from the PC!

If only I remembered how to do this stuff, it has been 3 yrs!

Any ideas? Am I one the right track?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

1) it's mfs_ftp, which can't be discussed here (nor any other extraction methods)

2) Is there a reason you don't want to try to upgrade the box WITHOUT wiping the content? It's not impossible with a sleeper'ed box, just takes a couple extra steps

3) If your TivoHD isn't hacked, I'm not sure how easy it'd be to get the content onto it

4) not sure what you mean by "then I could watch them on the TivoHD from the PC"


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> 3) If your TivoHD isn't hacked, I'm not sure how easy it'd be to get the content onto it
> 
> 4) not sure what you mean by "then I could watch them on the TivoHD from the PC"


You can use the latest Tivo Desktop to push videos from your pc to an unhacked S2 or S3.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> You can use the latest Tivo Desktop to push videos from your pc to an unhacked S2 or S3.


I know, but you have to convert the .ty/.tmf to an mpeg-2 format, right?
I know there are reliability issues when the source is a directivo... not sure how well the S2SA streams work.

Also, you lose all show info, no? just end up with an ugly filename, probably.

Correct me if I'm wrong... I've never used tivo desktop, so these are mostly educated guesses.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

BTUx9 said:


> 1) it's mfs_ftp, which can't be discussed here (nor any other extraction methods)
> 
> 2) Is there a reason you don't want to try to upgrade the box WITHOUT wiping the content? It's not impossible with a sleeper'ed box, just takes a couple extra steps
> 
> ...


2 - Ok.....does someone have a howto to do this? If I could keep the recordings and upgrade the box, then I can use MRV to see its recordings and transfer them that way to another TIVO. I'd love to do this, upgraded and get rid of sleeper!!!

3 - Yes, Tivo Desktop will push AVI or MPEG to tivos, so my plan was to get the TY files and convert them. If I don't do #2 (upgrade), then how do I convert the files? tytool?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

philhu said:


> 2 - Ok.....does someone have a howto to do this?


 see my wiki... the "unmonte" link


> If I could keep the recordings and upgrade the box, then I can use MRV to see its recordings and transfer them that way to another TIVO. I'd love to do this, upgraded and get rid of sleeper!!!


I'm afraid, AFAIK you can't MRV between a hacked box and an unhacked TivoHD (or any other unhacked S2SA)



> 3 - Yes, Tivo Desktop will push AVI or MPEG to tivos, so my plan was to get the TY files and convert them. If I don't do #2 (upgrade), then how do I convert the files? tytool?


afraid that's extraction... check on DDB


----------

